# Englander Pellet Reads E2 But Is Burning?



## northerner (Feb 6, 2008)

Our Englander pellet stove has an electronic ignite and lights pretty quickly.  The stove will be burning just fine and then the next time we look, it's shut down with the E2 code (fail to start).  We push go button again and it reads E0 (No Error) and goes through the start up cycle again, and then keeps burning.  The room blower does not change speeds no matter what the settings are on.  It should be automatic on anything after setting 2, but starts out fast and stays that way.  It does not change on manual either.  Yesterday on setting 1 the flames were jumping all over the place and today on setting 4 there is very little flame.   The board has been reset numerous times thinking perhaps it just got out of wack somehow.  Not sure what is wrong and still can't get through to the company.  Any ideas what might be the problem?  Unit and flue are clean as are the blowers etc..  Is it possible it is just the board itself that is not functioning correctly?


----------



## petejung (Feb 6, 2008)

You didn't mention the model # of the stove???  I'm going to assume its a 25-PDVC in my discussion below:

Well, the difference in flame action seems to be a difference in fuel supply (air).  For that one, I'd double check that the air intake and the exhaust are clean, including the exhaust fan itself - but be prepared to change the gasket on it, as it will most likely be damaged in removal. Do you happen to have a screen over the exhaust termination point outside? If you do, make sure the screen isn't clogged up. The other thing that could be causing the shut down, but I don't think the difference in flame characteristics, is a bad vaccum switch on the exhaust motor. If it's bad or dirty, and is not able to sense proof of fire, it'll shut the stove down.  ON the 25PDVC it's located on the exhaust side of the unit, held in by 2 screws.  It's connected to the exhaust motor by a vacuum hose.  Check and make sure everything's connected, disconnect the hose and sort of swirl out the ports on the motor and the switch gently with a toothpick, and re-assemble. Just make sure you hook the wires and the tube back up the same way on the vacuum switch.

Those are some things to start with.  I'm sure the ESW guys will be around and will chime in if neeed.


----------



## blanc12 (Feb 6, 2008)

The first thing I would do is unplug the thing and wait for a couple of minutes. Press the on button with it unplugged. (I do this with computers to get all the power out of them). If that doesn't fix it you might have a problem with the heat sensor. Your best bet is to wait on hold for tech support. They will help you fix it.


----------



## northerner (Feb 7, 2008)

An Update :  I was finally able to get through to my tech at the company and he guided me through a reprogramming of the control  board.  It is not as simple as unplugging the stove to reset the board.  There is a special way that only the company can help you do, to 'reprogram' the board.  The stove is now burning like a dream come true, but issues with the blower must be resolved with a new blower.  Once that is in I will update again.  Rest be assured to all those wondering about customer service at EWS...it is fantastic once you get with a tech and start working with them.  My thanks to you on this forum too.  The suggestions and chat on all the subjects are really helpful.  This is our second stove from this company and once this one is running correctly I am sure we will love it as much as we did our first one.  It is decoratiave and easily heated a two story house with approx. 1200 square feet on each level.  That was on a setting 3 during the coldest part of a Wisconsin winter.  Very little secondary heat was necessary once the unit had a chance to heat everything up.  Very consistant cozy warmth that I am eagerly awaiting once our new stove is running properly.


----------

